# dvdrip

## Jyp_g

j'ai cette erreur :

jyp /home/jyp $ dvdrip

Can't locate Video/DVDRip.pm in @INC (@INC contains: lib /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/dvdrip line 29.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/dvdrip line 29.

----------

